# Pre-Rut early???



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Went squirrel hunting this morning and as I was walking I noticed super fresh rubs from past day or two. A buck had a rubbed about 15 trees anywhere from 6-12 inch in diameter for about 150 yards long. I'm thinking this weather may have tripped a early rut? I could be wrong. What are your guy's thoughts?


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

They are loosing their velvet now and the change in testosterone triggers them to rub along with cooler temps. It happens every year at this time.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It's not unusual. I see rubs starting in early Sept every year.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was out on sat setting up a ladder stand and went walking around the area after, and I saw two boundary scrapes, all pawed out and a hoof print in it, saw one last week at a different woods also..


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

No Sir, just routine stuff.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

This is the early stages of pre-rut, and this is the normal time of year for such activity. Every physiological and behavioral change between now and November will lead to peak breeding. Testosterone increase started which leads to antler hardening, body mass increase, territorial establishment, bachelor group break up, dominance hierarchy, rubbing, scraping, daily pattern changes, etc.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I squirrel hunted this morning with my son (got 3 nice fox squirrels) in Medina County and we had 2 bucks stroll through on us...a small 6-pointer and a medium 8-pointer...came within about 20 yards of us and seen my son move a bit...turned around and left, not totally spooked. 

Yesterday, we saw 3 small bucks feeding in a field just north of town (Medina). 

So, around here, they're still hanging around each other from the little I've seen.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lil' Rob said:


> I squirrel hunted this morning with my son (got 3 nice fox squirrels) in Medina County and we had 2 bucks stroll through on us...a small 6-pointer and a medium 8-pointer...came within about 20 yards of us and seen my son move a bit...turned around and left, not totally spooked.
> 
> Yesterday, we saw 3 small bucks feeding in a field just north of town (Medina).
> 
> So, around here, they're still hanging around each other from the little I've seen.


Yep! That means the bachelor groups are still together and things haven't gotten too intense yet.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have not seen any rubs yet here around the house. 

Have a buddy/neighbor that has a huge corn field with about a 1 1/2 acre, wooded island in the middle. This wooded plot is usually the 1st in this area to show rubs. Nothing yet.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I just started to get back into hunting a couple years ago and when I went out last saturday, I heard 3 grunts. It really threw me off guard, I was trying to get into my backpack to grab a bleek and a grunt call and I didnt even have them packed. I didnt expect to hear grunts this early.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

here's a pic but I have this little guy in the act on video of making a rub for about 5 mins. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> here's a pic but I have this little guy in the act on video of making a rub for about 5 mins.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Neat. You put it on youtube or anything? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just have it on my phone for a short vid.....he seriously destroyed about 3 smaller tree's for at least 5 mins. It was pretty cool watching him cause he worked the entire tree as tall as he could go to all the way too the ground....cool site to see!!


----------

